# Extended forecast!



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I havent been around to check yet, but i have a strong feeling this warm up with rain really screwed us. Looks like were going to start getting back into the teens right around the 30th, then single digits shortly after, immediately followed by a few nights in the NEGATIVES after that! This is for the Akron area. Winds dont look great, but we will just have to play it by ear and see what happens. Its hard to put a date on it, but im gonna say....January 5th. We can only hope.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Look on the bright side...it melted all that milky shotty ice and will start a new, clear, hard, solid safe ice for us!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

HookEmUp said:


> I havent been around to check yet, but i have a strong feeling this warm up with rain really screwed us. Looks like were going to start getting back into the teens right around the 30th, then single digits shortly after, immediately followed by a few nights in the NEGATIVES after that! This is for the Akron area. Winds dont look great, but we will just have to play it by ear and see what happens. Its hard to put a date on it, but im gonna say....January 5th. We can only hope.


What forecast source shows temps. going into the negatives? I hope its true.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I'm not seeing any forecasts showing negative temps.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Well i see what you guys are seeing now. Yesterday i checked 3 diff places and they all posted negative temps for some days in early jan. Damn weather man! I have a wedding on the 4th and i know i saw a low of -5 degrees for that date as of yesterday. I guess thats what ya get with an extended forecast.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

theres nothing you can do about the weather. it is what it is.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

This was just posted for Central Ohio.... 

Will 2014 start with cold weather? Latest long range forecast says yes with BELOW AVERAGE temperatures for the first week of January. The precipitation is forecast to be average. Hope you enjoyed our December thaw while you could!

I just hope we got our January Thaw a week earlier than normal....


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Temps in the negatives? 

Looks like we have a Fox News watcher haha

The only weather you can trust not to be inflated for a cheap buck is accuweather.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My weatherman is myself when I walk outside.... Being a weatherman would be the ultimate job. Gettin paid to always be wrong now I could deal with that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

McMish said:


> Temps in the negatives?
> 
> Looks like we have a Fox News watcher haha
> 
> The only weather you can trust not to be inflated for a cheap buck is accuweather.


Accuweather is by far without a shadow of a doubt the worst for anything further than 2 days 

I personally don't even check it, acculier


----------

